# smoked raccoon



## low&slow (Oct 12, 2007)

Anybody ever smoked a coon before? Ive got a wild coon that has made the eave of my house his home. I was up there with the insurance adjuster, cause we had some hail damage. This thing came jumping out at us and liked to scared the poor adjuster clean off the roof. He got down and didnt get back up there...lol. So the coon has to go.
Im not really gonna smoke the critter. My wife would smoke me if I did. But my question is, whats the best bait to attract him into my trap?
I figure they eat just about anything....I was thinking something like marshmallows.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/100_2815.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/100_2814.jpg


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 12, 2007)

The opposite sex!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

Borrow a hava-heart trap and put some food in it.  They usually will eat almost anything. So, go to Mickey D's and get three .69 hamburgers and it should do the trick.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a trap that I got from the animal control guy. He said he will come get the coon after I catch it...lol.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

anything shiny and a bowl of water


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

i fergot- because coons haveno salivary glands they haveto wet theirfood first- hence the old myth that they wash their hands before eating- they love mussells or clams.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 12, 2007)

Pellet gun!!


----------



## white cloud (Oct 12, 2007)

A cheap can of sardines or tuna work really well.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

They are very pretty critters but they sure can make a mess in a hurry!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

they make a great hat in a few months...lol so said davey crockett.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes that was my first thought, but the wife, well you know how that goes. I even thought about lassoing it, but I dunno if I want a p'd off coon attached to me, especially on the roof.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 12, 2007)

use chicken bones,go to your local KFC and get a bucket of chicken for
supper/lunch whatever??? and bait the trap with the scraps.
works every time.


Mark


----------



## wilson (Oct 12, 2007)

See my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Chloe the wonder dog.
She'll get the coon in the trap for you.
Ron


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

that is 1 wild eyed hound.
p.s. low - read "where the red fern grows"- that'll teach ya about coon ketchin'- just promise ya won't cry @ the end.


----------



## wilson (Oct 12, 2007)

I read it years ago, And yes I won't tell you I cried. 
Chloe isn't really wild eyed, that was her first time getting her picture taken and she was sniffing the camera. She is more of a lover than a fighter.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

We tried catching coyotes in a live trap using a live chicken (they are in a separate section....the coyote can not reach them.)
We did not catch any of the coyotes, but we caught a lot of racoons.

One friend used a hot dog tied onto a piece of string to lure a racoon out of his garage.


Are you sure you don't want my secret racoon recipe? Tastes like goose.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 12, 2007)

i have coon in bbq sauce at a wild game feed..........YUM.....is all i can say

d8de


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 12, 2007)

You can smear peanut butter on anything and they will be fighting over it.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Oct 12, 2007)

feed it a healthy handful of buckshot


----------



## roger (Oct 12, 2007)

A 22 short in the head works real good.  Skin em out and throw on the grill with a little seasoning and he turn out just fine.

Never smoked one but I don't know why it wouldn't work.


----------



## goat (Oct 13, 2007)

A small can of cheap cat food usually works in live traps.


----------



## dbeast420 (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't think the 3-2-1 method would work. Maybe a 2-1-.5,wouldn't want it to get mushy


----------



## low&slow (Oct 13, 2007)

I got the trap set up and baited with pb&j sandwich, a hotdog, and some dog food. I figure hes been eating my dogs food since its right under that eave. All its gotta do is climb down the pecan tree and go right through the doggy door to an unlimited supply of dog chow. No wonder its so fat.


----------



## bigg125 (Oct 13, 2007)

Low, 
The hide on that thing is worth about 30 bucks. sounds to me like a good way to finance your smoking habit.
  SMM


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 13, 2007)

In a live trap.. use the cheap sardines. Don't open it all the way up, unless you want to feed it. Crack it open and fold it back enough for the smell to get out good. You'll have a coon.. or skunk... by morning.

Oh yeah.. he might be a little preturbed. Cover it with an old blanket if you're gonna transport it away somewhere else.. and be careful when you open the trap if he's real mad. Most of the time they run off.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

it should be smoked & skinned by now- where's the coon-view ???


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 13, 2007)

Be careful once you catch him. They can get really nasty. Sharp little claws and teeth. Unfortunately, they usually seem to get a fatal case of lead poisoning...hollowpoint.


----------



## goat (Oct 13, 2007)

Cowgirl, as many coyotes as there is in that part of the country, I just figgured you were catching them with a dip net.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

I  bet a dip net would work goat! It would have to have a looooong handle.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






low&slow, did you catch it yet?


----------



## low&slow (Oct 14, 2007)

No, the little booger eluded capture last night. Im trying again tonight with sardines.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck, let us know if the sardines work.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 14, 2007)

hollowpoints usually work


----------



## goat (Oct 14, 2007)

I read on another forum about a guy who swore that "dried prunes" were the ticket to catching coons.  He said they could not resist them.


----------



## miwildbill (Oct 18, 2007)

marshmellows and anything fruity smelling works great. i always have 2 or 3 bags of marshmellows in my truck when im running my trapline. the fruity smell will also cut down on catching other animals that you dont want. if that dont work pick up a small bottle of fish oil from gander mountain and use that with the marshmellows.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

My uncle used to bait his trap with a half an apple.  He used the other half chopped up int the stuffing.  Baked @ 275* for about 3 hours as I recall.  You really need to bake it on a rack in the pan because it's so greasy.  I never have smoked one though.

Cowgirl, the best-bar none- coyote bait is a dead beaver, but then I bet there aren't many beavers in beaver county, are there?

Whatever the coyote doesn't chew up, throw it on your smoker.  It tastes awful beefy.

I never thought of coon as tasting like goose, but ya know, I think you're right.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

I see your hand up Steve, so I'll call on you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would recommend a .22 cal. CB long.  At that close range you don't really want anything that might go clear through the animal and do damage to other things or animals, and the CB long has plenty to get the job done.  The CB long makes a louder noise when it hits it's target than what it does when it's fired.  sounds about like a twig snapping.  The wife and neighbors don't even need to know why the little varmint disappeared.

I use them to dispatch vermin in my backyard.  Given their low velocity, they're a good more accurate than most non-match grade .22 amo


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 18, 2007)

I live trap coon that insist on entering the pet door into the garage by using the cheapest canned cat food I can find. Open one of the small cans and put it in the far end of the trap. They can't resist. They also poop all over and make a mess while in the trap, stinky. And don't get your fingers too close, they WILL bite. Had one bite the end off a finger on a leather work glove. Fortunately, it was longer than my finger.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Then, I either relocate them or deliver them to a friend who raises national champion coon dogs for "training purposes".
If you relocate them the MO Dept of Conservation says take them at least two miles away.
Or, you can skin em out and sell the pelt, eat the coon. Greasy though.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

They are getting scarce Okie! One hangs out at the small lake where I like to camp....there are only about 4 shade trees left, the beaver has gnawed down the rest of them...(there weren't that many to begin with
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


Your racoon recipe sounds interesting. I've only had them cooked in an underground pit.

Glad you made it through last night's storm. It Looked bad in your area. I lost some neighbors to a tornado this summer....it's not a fun thing to go through.


----------



## roper76 (Oct 18, 2007)

we always use an iced honey bun to lure them in the live trap


----------



## navionjim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've trapped a few here in Houston and you aint far away. A buddy told me eggs were good bait and I caught the first one that way. But by accident leaving some grapes out one day I saw the coons come running out of the trees in the middle of the day to steal those. So I've baited with grapes ever since and they cannot resist them. I swear a raccoon will cross fire to get to green grapes.


----------



## winemaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Sit in your back yard at night. Get a fishing pole and tie a chicken leg on it. Cast that leg into the woods when it gets dark and get into a 12 pak of your favorite beer.
Sooner or later youll get feel a tug if ya got lots of coons around. You wont actually catch them, but its funnier than hell trying to real em in close enough for a picture.

P.S. They fight better than most fish


----------



## navionjim (Oct 18, 2007)

You know I bet that's true! It sure sounds like fun.

I don't trap mine anymore unless they are ripping up my roof or something. In truth the three I see all the time are sort of pets now. I was sitting in the hot tub one night and it felt like I was being watched, I looked over the side and all three were looking right back at me! 

I'll put out water and bread for them sometimes and they'll come within about four feet if I just sit quiet, they are fun to watch when they eat, washing their food. Last year I had one that I haven;t seen in a while now, but he was an albino raccoon! Blue eyes and white on grey-white fur. That one wouldn't come close to me but he was pretty to look at. 

Back home as a kid some of my neighborer would eat them, I never got to try it but they all said it was greasy. I have tried possum and that was greasy as hell so I can imagine. Squirrel is damn good though, I have shot and smoked a few of those right in my backyard here in Houston.


----------

